

Show HN: My weekend project, DailyPag.es - haon99
http://DailyPag.es

======
jolie
This is awesome. I appreciate that it's not just another
checkin/dating/blathering-with-existing-friends app, but that if used
correctly, it might make one smarter. Goon on ya for that.

What other titles might you add in the future? (I'm jolie@venturebeat.com if
you'd like to discuss further btw.)

------
drewblaisdell
Cool idea. You should consider adding Kindle support-- Amazon makes it really
easy to send out documents to a Kindle via email so it would not take much
time to implement since you're already sending the texts through (inline)
email.

~~~
radishroar
Indeed! I find myself constantly forwarding longer articles to my kindle for
causal reading later. This seems like a perfect fit.

------
agilo
Interesting.

I did something similar this past summer that I called the Wisbit App (wisbit
for wisdom-tidbit). The idea behind the project was to collect the most
important passages (or wisbits) from books and present them as summaries.
Users wanting to save time on reading books simply browse the curated passages
and rank them. It was my first ROR app, so it leaves much to be desired, and
I've only added my own readings to the collection of books thus far. Anyways,
here it is in case anyone of you finds it useful:
<http://wisbit.akeelali.com/>

~~~
peter_l_downs
How were you picking out the most important passages? If you don't already
have an automated method, try taking a look at my own side project,
<http://bookshrink.com>. (yes this is a shameless plug).

~~~
agilo
They are hand-picked. The project was to encourage people to adopt a new way
of reading where you'd highlight useful passages while reading. In addition,
to improving retention rates (as you are forced to re-read the highlighted
passage), you submit them to the site for ranking, and get to revisit them at
your leisure. This would essentially allow you to refresh your memory as to
the contents of a certain book (instead of rereading it entirely). Moreover,
you'd help others who don't have time to read the book (and only want to see
its gist).

Your side project is pretty neat. I worked on something similar once that
involved the Open Text Summarizer (OTS).

------
chegra
hmm...

I too have been working on a similar concept this weekend:
<http://i.imgur.com/7IoVJ.png>

Couldn't think of a name as yet, so I called it weekend project :)

~~~
DrCatbox
Design looks nice. Then I raised eyebrows when reading the description, it
looks like its made to be read by a venture capitalist to determine if the
project is worth investing in or not. Its not made for a participant... just
something _I_ noticed.

Care to share the code for it? Do you have it running somewhere?

------
yanksrock777
I think it's a fantastic idea.

I suggest also adding the possibility of allowing people to create accounts
with their email so they can add in their Kindle email addresses.

I would also suggest allowing users to view previous/archived articles from
each group in case they aren't sure if they really want to join the group or
not.

------
mkelley82
I think it is an awesome idea. He's going to have to use public domain books
only, unless he perhaps was able to setup some sort of premiere version where
users paid a subscription fee to view copyrighted books - but then he'd have
to work out some sort of deal with the publishers. I think it is a great
concept worth pursuing further. I signed up for Sun Tzu's Art of War, looking
forward to the first chapter!

------
zds
Good idea - this is similar to Daily Lit. I'd recommend what someone earlier
said - Kindle support would be awesome!

------
eCa
I would suggest a rephrase of "A weekend project" - it makes it sound like
something that will disappear soon.

------
phzbOx
I really like! 3 small suggestions:

1- At the top, "Curate your own group" -> Create 2- There's only 2 groups on
the front page.. try to create a couple more (Even if they are fake) so you
can generate traction. 3- The yellow background hurt me

~~~
kels
I think the OP wants the person that creates the group to manage it, hence
using curate.

------
prawn
Layout very slightly broken on iPad.

Maybe indicate how long each chapter for a book will be? Or even give people
an option to choose. I wanted to click a title to get an intermediary page
with more info before I thought about signing up.

------
minikomi
This strikes me as something which would integrate nicely with ifttt . .
Simply adding an API which provides the blob of this week's chapter (in
various formats for bonus points) might be useful for people to "roll their
own" delivery..

------
rdwallis
Really cool idea. How are you planning to deal with copyright issues?

~~~
brianlash
Each of those books is public domain.

~~~
rdwallis
The Hobbit is not public domain.

------
markhall
Great concept. Best of luck!

------
r19
I can't use it since I block google and it don't let me in without captcha.

